# SRAM SX4 shifter emergency!!!!!!?????? PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## slap8up (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all. Slap8up here. I recently ate it on a big double and laid my K2 down on it's side knocking my trigger shifter (sram SX4) on the ground HARD. I'm ok, but my shifter started making a funny noise when upshifting (although it was still working fine). I attempted to take it apart to see what was was causing the weird grinding noise and SPROING! peices and parts everywhere. Ive attempted to locate a schematic for this unit so I can re-assemble it, but to no avail. I'm pissed cause I supposed to go riding tomorrow. I do have another bike to ride but I want my dirt jumper fixed:madmax: . I'm eventually going to upgrade to X7's but I still need to get the SX4 fixed so I can ride until I get my X7's. Please help!!!!!!!!:madman:


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

check transition bike's store (https://www.transitionbikes.com/Store/Home.cfm?CFID=1204124&CFTOKEN=48884568)

i ordered my x7 shifter for 11 dollars, but now i see they are 13...bummer lol

but still a great deal!


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe give this a try...

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_MTB_MY02_E.pdf


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

KillerSloth said:


> Maybe give this a try...
> 
> http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_MTB_MY02_E.pdf


That PDF is for model year 2002... the SX4 came out in '08

As far as i know... The SX4 is a very hard shifter to put back together. I could not find any schematics for the shifter, nor could SRAM direct provide any for my shop. It's one of those take it apart and resemble in reverse order deals. might be SOL buddy...


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

chooofoojoo said:


> That PDF is for model year 2002... the SX4 came out in '08
> 
> As far as i know... The SX4 is a very hard shifter to put back together. I could not find any schematics for the shifter, nor could SRAM direct provide any for my shop. It's one of those take it apart and resemble in reverse order deals. might be SOL buddy...


Oh, on the SRAM website they list the SX4 as a twist shifter in 2002... it came up on a google search.

http://www.sram.com/en/service/sram/tech_manuals_2002.php

I'm not doubting you, its SRAMs fault! lol

This is the Tech manual for 2008, I don't know if it will help though:

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_RoadMTB_MY08_E.pdf


----------



## slap8up (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to clear up any confusion it is the SX4 trigger shift, not the gripshift .


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bite the bullit and upgrade now


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

Youll never get them back together. Happened to one of my friends X9's 60 bucks went flying all over the room.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

I had SX4 shifters on my old bike, once they're done, there is no fixing them. I say just get a new shifter. The transition deal looks great


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Happened to me too... didn't find any schematics, just collected all the parts, and tried putting them together until I found a combination that actually worked. Pain in the ass, for sure. But doable.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Dude if you have another bike to ride just rip the shifter off of that bike and put it on your K2 until you get a new one.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the transition deal is also for the front shifter only not the rear


----------



## slap8up (Mar 28, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Youll never get them back together. Happened to one of my friends X9's 60 bucks went flying all over the room.


Just letting everyone know I got the hook up if anyone needs help re assembling an S or SX shifter. I finally figured it out. Works fine, and no more noise! But thanks for the help guys


----------



## atom888 (Nov 10, 2009)

slap8up said:


> Just letting everyone know I got the hook up if anyone needs help re assembling an S or SX shifter. I finally figured it out. Works fine, and no more noise! But thanks for the help guys


Im in the same boat...any tips how i can get this thing back together? I'm at a loss


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

go single speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Better yet, get a unicycle. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570123


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

I had SX4 shifters on my first bike. When they are done, they are done. After a while, they get really sloppy and very difficult to adjust.


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

another vote for single speed


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yukon said:


> Youll never get them back together. Happened to one of my friends X9's 60 bucks went flying all over the room.


Then that's just a failure. X-9 and X-0 is relatively easy to put back together. The only tricky part with rebuilding them is getting the coil spring in the bottom assembly (silver shift-up lever) to wrap and then set properly.

Off topic to the SX4, but this is a great x-9 rebuild guide: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3012736#post3012736


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

new x9 are easy because they are based on the xo, but pre 2007 x9 are more complicated. I also had an sx4 blow up on me, and I managed to get it back together, can't offer any help to others, just encouragement that it is possible, just think of it like a puzzle, and use trial and error.


----------



## dbnemetz (Jun 15, 2011)

*SRAM X-4 Shifter rebuild*

I took it apart, bad things happened. Bike shop was closed and I was determined to ride the next day. When I noticed no schematic on the entire world-wide web, I made my own. If this helps one person get one day ahead riding, it is worthwhile:
See my crude instructions and pretty pictures regarding this rebuild.

I have too few posts to add a link so cut and paste this string into your browser address bar:

sites.google.com/site/davynemetz/home/mtb

cheers


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya dude I took apart my shifters thinking they where dirty inside and "boing" pieces went everywhere. Happens to most of the things I take apart .... Anyway just upgrade it will deff be worth it.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

*mine exploded*



dbnemetz said:


> I took it apart, bad things happened. Bike shop was closed and I was determined to ride the next day. When I noticed no schematic on the entire world-wide web, I made my own. If this helps one person get one day ahead riding, it is worthwhile:
> See my crude instructions and pretty pictures regarding this rebuild.
> 
> I have too few posts to add a link so cut and paste this string into your browser address bar:
> ...


that would have been perfect if it was for sx4, dang. The innards are totally different for sx4. Great illustration though. Advice is unless you really like greasy puzzles don't take apart a sx4. Short of getting a new one, if any one else has advice on putting an sx4 back together let me know.

Update: was able to get mine back together. The trick is to do it upside-down. There are certain slots that all the part go into, just make sure you line everything up.


----------



## Haroescapesport (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there, i, like a lot of other people have had the exploding Sram Sx4 trigger shifter, when it happened to me i thought no probs i'll look on the net there's bound to be something, Wrong !!! that's ok i'll check youtube, Wrong !!! So i decided to nut it out myself, i did and all good !! So i thought why not create a doc that acts as a manual and shows the re assembly process for putting the Sram SX4 back together.

Wether it saves you money, time or allows you to get that all important ride in tomorrow it's worth me doing it.

please follow the link below:

https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1xls6XtXByrOmc6kg43eZoyFZO4LpXkhB5nbRvsZ7KQI/edit


----------



## jahfish (May 5, 2009)

*wow great thanks*

many thanks for the rebuild guide - I have just managed to rebuild a front shifter based on your instructions too!


----------



## Haroescapesport (Mar 23, 2012)

Good stuff i'm glad i could help someone out. Happy riding !!


----------



## SteveDeckchair (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thanks!*

You've saved my bacon! 

I am sat here with a fully rebuilt shifter. Very very grateful! :thumbsup:


----------



## jahfish (May 5, 2009)

erm help Part 2! Anyone got similar for the front trigger shift?


----------



## Tr1xx (Jul 24, 2016)

*Worked For Me*



Haroescapesport said:


> Hi there, i, like a lot of other people have had the exploding Sram Sx4 trigger shifter, when it happened to me i thought no probs i'll look on the net there's bound to be something, Wrong !!! that's ok i'll check youtube, Wrong !!! So i decided to nut it out myself, i did and all good !! So i thought why not create a doc that acts as a manual and shows the re assembly process for putting the Sram SX4 back together.
> 
> Wether it saves you money, time or allows you to get that all important ride in tomorrow it's worth me doing it.
> 
> ...


@ Haroescapesport

Many thanks for your time and effort to produce that presentation.

My gear cable snapped and I made a proper hash of re-cabling. I had to open up the assembly and my heart sank when everything fell apart. I thought I was going to have to cannibalise another bike's Shimano shifters but I knew it would just make the job even bigger.

I found your post, followed the instructions and eventually after 2-3 attempts managed to reassemble the pile of plastic and metal bits into a working SRAM SX4 rear (derailleur) gearshift. I know it's several years since you posted this, but I just thought you should know it's still very helpful.

Thanks again mate.


----------

